# Harry's Thai Yellow Curry Surf n' Turf



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

i love the combination of meat & seafood whether it be chicken & prawns in a curry,pork & clams in a portuguese cataplana or ribeye & prawns on the grill/griddle.so my fellow gastronauts this is my version of thai yellow curry with skinless/boneless chicken thighs(i rarely cook with breast...dry & tasteless imo) & jumbo prawns.
HARRY'S HEALTHY TIP:
i have included a piccie of kara dairy free alternative.it is made out of coconut milk & water...it's the same colour as regular canned coconut milk,has a mild coconut flavour,only 2%fat & zero cholesterol.at less than £1.50 per litre it works out cheaper too!as well as cooking with it i am almost totally dairy free at home apart from cheese/yoghurt as it's great in coffee & on cereal too.if you can get it use it in this recipe & slice about 5 or 6oo calories & a load of fat off the bottom line.that,combined with chook being skinless makes for a healthy dish.but if not,what the hell,you don't eat thai curry every day!!
THE INGREDIENTS
A)skinless/boneless chicken thighs trimmed of fat & cut into large chunks or left whole if small
B)large prawns shelled & deveined 
C)small onion or couple of shallots peeled/chopped
D)lemongrass stalk chopped...tough outer layer removed
E)2inch(5cms)piece of ginger or galangal peeled & chopped
F)4 cloves garlic peeled & chopped
G)1tsp ground coriander
H)1tsp ground cumin
I)0.5tsp freshly grated nutmeg or ground cinnamon
J)3tbls fish sauce....sorry fish sauce haters,it's thai so gotta be fish sauce
K)1heaped tsp ground turmeric OR 2inch(5cms)fresh root peeled & chopped
L)1tbls soft brown sugar OR palm sugar
M)2 kaffir lime leaves or zest of a lime
N)thai bird eye or other chilli's to taste,chopped
N)1tbls lime juice
O)few thai purple basil OR regular basil leaves
P)14oz(400ml)can of coconut milk or same quantity of kara
Q)2 or 3 heads of star anise
R)baby aubergines & courgettes or veg of choice.potatoes,water chestnuts,bamboo shoots,sugarsnap peas,baby corn etc etc
THE METHOD
1)chuck C) to O)into a blender/processor & whizz til smooth as possible
2)heat your wok/saucepan over a medium heat & add a little groundnut/peanut or sunflower oil
3)"fry" the paste you made in the blender over a medium heat to drive off some of the moisture & take the "raw edge" off the spices
4)add the coconut milk/kara & bring to the boil for a minute of two
5)add the chicken & star anise
6)partly cover pan & simmer til chicken is cooked...about 30-35 mins
7)add veg at appropriate point depending on what you are using
8)check liquid level & top up with a bit of water if needs be
9)add prawns & simmer til cooked
10)taste & adjust seasoning with a little sugar if using kara,it doesn't have the "depth" than coco milk has.
11)ENJOY!
i served this one with plain boiled rice with a bit of sweet chilli sauce & fish sauce stirred through.you can also add some coriander(cilantro)leaves to the curry sauce at the end....up to you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely Harry 

I think it is great that you cook such full on meals every night


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely Harry
> 
> I think it is great that you cook such full on meals every night


gawd bless ya me little joey it's not every night...i'd be like the side of a house if it was!
'cos i can't cook much at the mo' i'm just posting the receeps for meals i've cooked/photographed in the past....not many left now(sigh of relief from everyone on dc!) so i'll need me arm back soon!
usually,i do cook most nights k,but if you look back at most of my recipes i do try & make the fat/oil content as low as possible & use healthy meats like skinless chicken,fish & seafood as much as possible plus i put garlic & chilli etc in nearly everything & they are good for you....the burgers,dauphinoise,thai curries & fried stuff etc are occasional treats.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Harry, about the kaffir leaves, is it two pairs or or just one?


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely! And love the fact it's healthy


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Hey Harry, about the kaffir leaves, is it two pairs or or just one?


yo' craig!it's two leaves.don't know how they are packaged over there mate but they come in round tubes of single leaves here....just like bay leaves.
why? is the leaf normally a double....never seen a fresh one here as they are only allowed to be imported dried.i'll take a toot on google images!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Lovely! And love the fact it's healthy


says she swilling it down with 18 pints of white lightning!!
cheers kez,it is double dog healthy if you use the kara matey!


----------



## kezlehan (Aug 26, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:
			
		

> says she swilling it down with 18 pints of white lightning!!
> cheers kez,it is double dog healthy if you use the kara matey!



How did you know?! Haha I can safely say I've never touched white lightning and certainly don't plan on trying it!
I'm all for making recipes healthy. I enjoy taking something and bumping up the healthiness whilst bumping down the calorie count. 
Funny I sup cider like a bugger yet am a healthy food freak hehehe


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> How did you know?! Haha I can safely say I've never touched white lightning and certainly don't plan on trying it!
> I'm all for making recipes healthy. I enjoy taking something and bumping up the healthiness whilst bumping down the calorie count.
> Funny I sup cider like a bugger yet am a healthy food freak hehehe


i use white lightning to degrease me cooker...no wonder all the wino's in the park walk like they are made of rubber & scream obscenities at harmless ducks & trees!!
less food calories means more room for alcohol calories eh? it's all about balance kez....just ask the wino's....you'll have to dress as a duck or a tree before they'll answer you tho'
right mate,5:30pm so i'm off to make a couple of calls then make some food
hava good evening kez


----------



## CraigC (Aug 26, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> yo' craig!it's two leaves.don't know how they are packaged over there mate but they come in round tubes of single leaves here....just like bay leaves.
> why? is the leaf normally a double....never seen a fresh one here as they are only allowed to be imported dried.i'll take a toot on google images!


 
The fresh leaves come in pairs. They seem to be joined tip to tip. Too bad we can't get the actual limes.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

CraigC said:


> The fresh leaves come in pairs. They seem to be joined tip to tip. Too bad we can't get the actual limes.


ah hahh! never thought about the limes craig.i always assumed that,because i've never heard of anyone using the fruit, it was one of those trees that had inedible fruit but the leaves were the useful bit.
shall we resurrect the key lime thread mate?......nooooooooo!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> gawd bless ya me little joey it's not every night...i'd be like the side of a house if it was!
> 'cos i can't cook much at the mo' i'm just posting the receeps for meals i've cooked/photographed in the past....not many left now(sigh of relief from everyone on dc!) so i'll need me arm back soon!
> usually,i do cook most nights k,but if you look back at most of my recipes i do try & make the fat/oil content as low as possible & use healthy meats like skinless chicken,fish & seafood as much as possible plus i put garlic & chilli etc in nearly everything & they are good for you....the burgers,dauphinoise,thai curries & fried stuff etc are occasional treats.



Oh I see....here was me thinking these meals you have cooked each night LOL!

We like to eat healthy too...like to keep slim and be healthy on the inside too


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh I see....here was me thinking these meals you have cooked each night LOL!
> 
> We like to eat healthy too...like to keep slim and be healthy on the inside too


problem is that,as all cooks know,the flavour is in the fat if you are just cooking a piece of meat simply but,with dishes like this,there are so many other flavours that get into the skinless/fatless meat that it doesn't matter!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ah hahh! never thought about the limes craig.i always assumed that,because i've never heard of anyone using the fruit, it was one of those trees that had inedible fruit but the leaves were the useful bit.
> shall we resurrect the key lime thread mate?......nooooooooo!!


 
Actually, maybe we should beat that deceased equine again! I have found a new variety of key lime, which I believe was discovered somewhere in a western European country.

Unlike its smaller cousin, it has no seeds and doesn't turn yellow when ripe.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 28, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Actually, maybe we should beat that deceased equine again! I have found a new variety of key lime, which I believe was discovered somewhere in a western European country.
> 
> Unlike its smaller cousin, it has no seeds and doesn't turn yellow when ripe.


"peels" of laughter from this limey....that's the key to it mate!!
old dobbin may be left at rest craig....you know what they say "shout the devils name & he(or she)may appear"..............dah dah dahhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


>


!


----------

